# Entourage help needed!



## Quig68 (Jan 26, 2005)

OK. Here is the lowdown. I needed to reinstall OS X 10.2 and I copied my Macintosh HD over to an external drive just to be safe. I run most of my software from an external drive so that I can keep as much of my meassly 10GB of HD space available. After preforming the clean install most of the applications run as before and only a few asked me to reenter a serial number, which I did and they worked fine. However, Entourage loads as it did when it was first installed with none of my emails, addresses, pref's saved. Seeing that I copied over the mac HD before reinstalling OSX, where would I find all my previous settings and is there a way I can retrieve my old address book, and/ emails? And if there is a way, where in the directory structure do I find them and where do I put them?

Any help anyone can give me is greatly appreciated.

Quig


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Look under:

username/Documents/Microsoft User Data/

AND

username/Library/Preferences/Microsoft

Not exactly sure which one it is, but it should be one of them!


----------



## Quig68 (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Huston,
I found 2 Entourage files (Entourage Preferences & Entourage Settings (10)), dragged them over and overwrote the new ones and relaunched Entourage but nothing happens and none of my previous settings or addresses are there. Any other thoughts?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Quig68 said:


> Thanks Huston,
> I found 2 Entourage files (Entourage Preferences & Entourage Settings (10)), dragged them over and overwrote the new ones and relaunched Entourage but nothing happens and none of my previous settings or addresses are there. Any other thoughts?


Go back and copy each folder (not individual files): Microsoft User Data and Microsoft. Do not pull out individual files.

username/Documents/*Microsoft User Data*

AND

username/Library/Preferences/*Microsoft*


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I just found another set of Preferences for you to try. In the username/Library/Preferences folder, in addition to the entire folder named Microsoft, pull over the following files and place them in the same folder with the folder named Microsoft.

COPY ENTIRE FOLDER:

username/Library/Preferences/Microsoft


COPY ADDITIONAL FILE IN THE PREFERENCES FOLDER (you don't have to pull all com.x files):

username/Library/Preferences/com.microsoft.Entourage.prefs.plist


----------

